# TBH Entrance



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

I think your bottom board idea is a good one. I made my own TBH and the entrances are about 3/4 up from the bottom. The bees do carry out dead bees/larvae, etc but they have to work much harder to do so. If I could go back in time, I would have made a bottom entrance the whole length of the end piece just like a Langstroth hive.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

I have both TBH and langs, and have tried most all configurations of entrances. I find that an entrance at or near the very top and some screen in the bottom (not the whole bottom) is the best for me in my locale. Ventilation is even more important in winter than in summer. I haven't found much difference in the amount of trash in the hive box, they seem to take care of the house cleaning no matter where the entrance is. JMO


----------



## Silverbackotter (Feb 23, 2013)

I do mine on the end at the top or just set the top bar back some.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'm wondering if the entrance is somewhere other than the bottom, how do the bees clean what has dropped in the bottom? 

http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopentrance.htm#dead


----------



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The info will allow me to finish my sketchup plans on the hive design.
Glad to be a part of this forum.


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have hives with entrances on the end with some of the entrances on the bottom and some the top. I also have some with the entrance on the side at one end of the hive. Of these three designs, I prefer the end entrance with the entrance at the top. My reasons are as follows: On hot days, the heat dissipates better. In the winter the moisture goes out the top entrance better. The main reason I like it best is for feeding. I use a boardman feeder at the bottom on that same end. The opening is cut for the feeder so there are no gaps. Since the feeder is near the entrance, the bees take more feed. I can see if the feeder needs to be refilled, without opening up the hive. I do not experience robbing with this setup. The opening is 5 or six holes drilled into the side with a small landing area added. I have the landing area there so if there is a time I need to close some of the entrance, I just lay a 1X1 across some of the holes. Finally, the bees have no difficulty clearing out the dead or any other refuse.


----------



## PHudson (Sep 27, 2014)

Are holes better than having a slot of sorts? Didn't know if the bees can defend the hive better with hole entrances rather than the normal slot type. Yea I'm still thinking back to my bee keeping years and the Langstroth hives....but I'll change


----------



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

The holes are easier for me to make than a slot in the middle of a board. They have no difficulty defending that I have seen.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>are holes better than having a slot of sorts? 

Mine doesn't require holes of any kind...

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TBHEntranceDiagramChrisGraham.jpg
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TBHEntrance1.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm#ktbh


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

The MB method of sliding the first bar back works well if you need to reduce you can lay small shim over and close it off as far as ease of removal I have had Langs 6 mediums high with a top entrance only and they removed all trash just fine so the 12-14 in height on tbh should be a cakewalk


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I have holes and a few with slots. I like the slots but they are a bit trickier to make since I put them on the side. If you make a slot on the end it is easy, but I like the sides to keep the rain out. 

I think that it is better to have it a bit off the bottom since dead bees can accumulate in the winter blocking it up a bit. 

Having a top entrance like MB eliminates any work for making an entrance. But they don't work with the tops I make.


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

PHudson said:


> Are holes better than having a slot of sorts? Didn't know if the bees can defend the hive better with hole entrances rather than the normal slot type.


So, I think it's Les Crowder who found (quite by accident) that bees preferred side to end entrances, but Wyatt Mangum does just fine with end entrances! In my hive, poor carpentry skills led to slot-type spots being available...and the bees not only use this as an entrance instead, but have chewed a few others along the bottom of the hive where I cobbled in some weather stripping (long story). WHen I watch the entrances, I rarely see any use of the holes...they just guard them, though initially, drones used them b/c it was easier to get their big bodies out! Holes are easier to drill, though... still, I'm going with slot entrances in my next one. I have a crop of capped drone brood due to hatch soon, so I'm curious to see where they decide to exit and enter.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

msscha said:


> So, I think it's Les Crowder who found (quite by accident) that bees preferred side to end entrances, but Wyatt Mangum does just fine with end entrances! In my hive, poor carpentry skills led to slot-type spots being available...and the bees not only use this as an entrance instead, but have chewed a few others along the bottom of the hive where I cobbled in some weather stripping (long story). WHen I watch the entrances, I rarely see any use of the holes...they just guard them, though initially, drones used them b/c it was easier to get their big bodies out! Holes are easier to drill, though... still, I'm going with slot entrances in my next one. I have a crop of capped drone brood due to hatch soon, so I'm curious to see where they decide to exit and enter.


mine were the exact opposite. I build one with new pallet lumber and it shrank and left a gap between the side boards. they bees used it a little but mostly propolised it up.


----------

